# Sunbrella vs. Aqualon....



## Chiquita (Jun 11, 2009)

Good day to all !!
We just purchased a good amount of Aqualon fabric. It was described to us a sunbrella type fabric. Well, the reality is....much different.
We can use it however. My concern is, will it take and hold thread like Sunbrella fabric ? 
Does anyone have any experience with this material ? Any help would be much appreciated.
Take care !!
Don
S/V Chiquita


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's a description of the different fabrics:
About Marine Canvas - Nelis Customs


----------



## Chiquita (Jun 11, 2009)

Sublime, You rock !! Thanks for the info. Take care.
Don


----------

